# iText Kursiv/Fett mit IText



## Guest (4. Okt 2008)

```
// step 1
    	Document document = new Document(new Rectangle(500, 500));
    	try {
    		// step 2
    		PdfWriter writer;
			writer = PdfWriter.getInstance(document, new FileOutputStream(filename));
			// step 3
    		document.open();
    		// step 4
    		 cb = writer.getDirectContent();
    		
    		
    		BaseFont bf = BaseFont.createFont(
    				BaseFont.HELVETICA,
    				BaseFont.CP1252,
    				BaseFont.NOT_EMBEDDED);

    		cb.beginText();
    		cb.setFontAndSize(bf, 14);
    		cb.setTextMatrix(400,480);
    		SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yy");
    		Date date = new Date();
    		cb.showText("Datum: "+format.format(date));
    		cb.endText();
```


[/code]

Das ist Teil meines Quellcodes , um mit IText ein Dokument zu erstellen, das rechts in der Ecke mein Datum anzeigt.
Jetzt würde ich gerne bei der Ausgabe Datum: 04.10.08, das so gerne machen, dass das Datum fett ist.
Ist das möglich?

Habe leider im Inet nix passendes zu gefunden.


----------



## HoaX (4. Okt 2008)

google doch mal nach "itext font bold", erster treffer schaut vielversprechend aus


----------



## auxiliumseeker (5. Okt 2008)

leider geht das nur für eine normale Font.

ich brauche aber eine BaseFont, die ich gerne dick hätte.


----------



## Roar (5. Okt 2008)

benutze die normale Font und dann font.getBaseFont().


----------

